# Going on a date



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

Well, I guess I'm going on a date tomorrow. 

(It all depends on the condition of the highway by tomorrow evening as we got snow dumped on us recently.)

This is a guy who contacted me on match. We've emailed back and forth and texted the last couple of days. He seems cool. Seems down to earth. But I haven't had the best luck meeting up with guys from online. The last guy was super excited to meet me, kept asking me out, and then when I finally did meet up with him he seemed to change his mind immediately. I have quite a few pictures of me on match, so I don't know how I could look so different in person that someone would change their mind the moment they see me. 

Anyway, just nervous I guess. Going to meet him in a nearby town. Haven't picked a time yet, but early evening. 

I guess it doesn't really matter if it goes well or not.....either we hit it off or we don't, right? Nothing I can do to change that.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

ku1980rose said:


> Well, I guess I'm going on a date tomorrow.
> 
> (It all depends on the condition of the highway by tomorrow evening as we got snow dumped on us recently.)
> 
> ...


I'm excited for you! But make sure you are safe, keep it somewhere public, make sure someone (a close friend) knows where you are and make sure you have exit strategies.... and with those out of the way, have fun!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yep you will hit it off or you will not.

What are you doing on this first date?


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

I remember following your story over a year ago and how you were suffering in your marriage at the time.It's good to see that you've moved on from that lonely experience.I hope when you do meet that special someone that he's loving,caring and totally invested in his commitment.Until then have fun in your dating and as Lon said,be safe.Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

ku1980rose said:


> Well, I guess I'm going on a date tomorrow.


Awesome! :smthumbup: Dress up so you look hot and feel good and head out. Do what Lon suggested and I assume you are going someplace public? 

If it doesn't work out then not to worry. You will have your own car so that's a good thing. 

Ah, I remember when people would sooner cut off their right arm then go on a "blind date" and now it's the norm. The times they are a changin'....


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

Freak On a Leash said:


> Awesome! :smthumbup: Dress up so you look hot and feel good and head out. Do what Lon suggested and I assume you are going someplace public?
> 
> If it doesn't work out then not to worry. You will have your own car so that's a good thing.
> 
> Ah, I remember when people would sooner cut off their right arm then go on a "blind date" and now it's the norm. The times they are a changin'....


Well it was nice but he def wasn't the guy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paradise (Dec 16, 2011)

KU Rose, I remember just starting to date. It was scary, kind of fun at times, but awkward at others. I really didn't understand who I was at the time. Now I'm really solid with myself but am kind of choosing not to date. Kind of strange. 

I have a feeling you live too far from me but if you were close I'd take you out!!! Judging by your name I'm not sure we'd get along though!!!!!


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Paradise said:


> Judging by your name I'm not sure we'd get along though!!!!!


I'm not getting that? What does "KU" stand for anyway? :scratchhead: 

So, he might not be "The One" but did you have a good time? That's what counts!


----------



## swetecynamome (Feb 15, 2013)

It didn't work out but you are in the game and still in the game I'm assuming. That counts for a lot.


----------



## Paradise (Dec 16, 2011)

Freak On a Leash said:


> I'm not getting that? What does "KU" stand for anyway? :scratchhead:
> 
> So, he might not be "The One" but did you have a good time? That's what counts!


Well, teaches me to post after a bottle of wine!!!! :rofl:

I know what I meant but that's ok. We all think people can read minds when we're a bit tipsy!!!


----------



## mrstj4sho88 (Sep 5, 2012)

*I wish you luck with your dating.* :smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## mrstj4sho88 (Sep 5, 2012)

Paradise said:


> Well, teaches me to post after a bottle of wine!!!! :rofl:
> 
> I know what I meant but that's ok. We all think people can read minds when we're a bit tipsy!!!



*What is the name of that wine? :rofl:*


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

ku1980rose said:


> Well it was nice but he def wasn't the guy!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well as long as you go out and have some fun that's all that matters. Plus think of it as dating experience. The more people you meet the better you will get at it. You will find that special someone someday and in the meantime have fun just meeting people and going out.


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah, it was ok. It was difficult to have a conversation with him, though. He didn't talk much and then interrupted me when I was saying something. I think he thought it went well, but I'm not really interested in a second date and will tell him that when he asks. But, it was nice to get out.


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

Well better luck next time. Sometimes you just won't hit it off, but when you do it will take no real effort to do so on either part. You will know when that happens.

after talking to a bunch of people I finally broke down and met someone Friday. We hit it off pretty good and that's all I will say. Lets just say I should know better then what I allowed to happen, but I'm still seeing her.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I still can't figure out what KU stands for. 
I am soooooo clueless.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Kentucky University? Kansas University?


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

EnjoliWoman said:


> Kentucky University? Kansas University?


Your guess is as good as mine.
Someone seemed sheepish that they hadn't 'got it' so I am sure it's the case that I am absolutely clueless and will amazed when I find out. Especially if it's obvious.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

KU is the University of Kansas. Miss Rose is a Jayhawk, but we love her anyway 




At least when it's not football season!!


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

I was thinking Kentucky. Ah, well I can believe that she lives in the middle of nowhere. I drove though Kansas once...Not much there.


----------



## Paradise (Dec 16, 2011)

Yep...Those chicken hawks are the worst kind! 

Just messing with ya, Rose. I'll quit hijacking your thread now so you can tell us about your dates. Some of us have to live vicariously through those who actually go on dates on here!!!


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

I met up with a guy last week for a coffee date (first one in 23 years). It was okay; but I think he was TOO laid-back. Doubt we'll get together again, he didn't seem in a hurry either.

Will meet another guy from internet this Friday night. Then am having dinner with a former colleague (totally non-romantic) on Saturday night. THAT will at least be less stressful than the 'coffee dates'.

Good luck ku-rose!


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm here! Yes, it is the Kansas Jayhawks! Love them! 

Well, my laptop is still out of order, but I have warranty and Dell is sending me a box this week. They will put in a new hard drive and I should have it back in 10 days max. So, that's a good deal!

Went on a second date with this guy. He was nice, so I thought I'd give him a second chance. He won't get a third! lol

He's just kind of weird. And we will be talking, and he'll just interrupt me and change the subject.

Then, I told him about my nephew who plays in band at school and he laughed at that, like "what a geek". That ticked me off. 

I won't be seeing him again. We didn't hit it off, although he seems to think we did. He's just kind of strange. Not sure how to explain it.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow, that's so RUDE! Maybe he's got one of those syndrome's where he's lacking in some of the social skills; or maybe he's just an IDIOT! 

The first coffee-date guy seemed kind of dismissive that I'm not an atheist like him. Like, I'm not "evolved" enough to see the light...what's wrong with me. It was subtle, but I felt it. I thought, "Hey, buddy, every one is entitled to take their path wherever it's going; and they're NOT ALL leading to the same destination as YOURS!"

Guy from past Friday, never set anything up definitive (Yes, I'd like to get together for coffee, I'm super busy, I'll email you later when I get a few minutes, blah, blah, blah). Obviously he's WAY too busy or he's not interested and just didn't want to say so. Either way, is a no-go for me!


----------



## Paradise (Dec 16, 2011)

Well, guess I wasn't so off on where you are from after drinking my bottle of wine! I've actually been to Allen fieldhouse more this year (2 games) than I did when my Tigers still played once a year there. 

I'm guessing your date said that just to argue a bit since us men aren't suppose to agree with everything a female says or we end up in the "friend zone." Anyway, something like that. Read it in a book once but I suck at those types of things so I never tried it!!! lol


----------



## legiox (Sep 2, 2012)

My good friends around here introduced me to a good woman. She is an Elementary School teacher and is great around kids. She is very adventurous and seems to have a great personality. She makes me laugh, so that is all that matters  We been on 1 date and been in a group together with my friends (which are also her friends). 
I have invited her over to my apartment and she said she would love to come over, so obviously there is some interest on her part. I will cook her up a good dish and we shall see how this goes 

She is 27 and im 29. She is already better than my STBXW..haha


----------



## totamm (May 1, 2012)

ku1980rose said:


> then when I finally did meet up with him he seemed to change his mind immediately. I have quite a few pictures of me on match, so I don't know how I could look so different in person that someone would change their mind the moment they see me.


Because there's more to attraction than just looks.


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

totamm said:


> Because there's more to attraction than just looks.


I agree with that. I just meant that we hit it off online, but he seemed to decide against getting to know me at all as soon as we met. No biggie. I haven't talked to him since. He finally sent me a text about 2 weeks after we met in person, and I just ignored him. Didn't talk to me much when we met, then let it go two weeks, then wants to know what I'm up to? No thanks, buddy. You are just lonely and bored and I'm not interested.


----------

